

3 Questions To Ask Before Launching Your Startup - seancallahan
http://blog.slimsurveys.com/2013/03/3-questions-to-ask-before-launching.html

======
matterhorn
Refine: _How much_ will you make?

Add fourth: When will you know if this is working?

